# Occupation Ceilings Released for 2017-18



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

*189 Occupation ceiling for 2017-2018*

Any updates on 189 Australian visa occupation ceiling for 2017-2018

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

It would be great if someone could update here as soon as the list is out.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Nothing till now, only the following link is available ;

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

I have submitted my Eoi on 17th May 2017 with 65 points for Software Engineer.
Any idea when I will get the invite?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> I have submitted my Eoi on 17th May 2017 with 65 points for Software Engineer.
> Any idea when I will get the invite?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Oct/Nov 2017

Cheers


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Speculation is that the list will be out on 1st July and first invitation round on 5th 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Speculation is that the list will be out on 1st July and first invitation round on 5th
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


1 July is a weekend - I doubt they will release it on weekend or they will? Any comments?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chawla_piyush said:


> 1 July is a weekend - I doubt they will release it on weekend or they will? Any comments?


In all probability it will be released on 1st July so that people have time to digest the changes over the weekend 

I am apprehensive that it will be unpalatable 

Cheers


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In all probability it will be released on 1st July so that people have time to digest the changes over the weekend
> 
> I am apprehensive that it will be unpalatable
> 
> Cheers




Hahaha let's not say this buddy; many of will have sleepless nights before 1st July... 

Keep the spirit & hope high! 

Cheers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

__________________
Code 263111 Computer & Network Engineer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points 
Experience 5 points
Total 60 Points (65 - SS)
EOI Submiited for 189 Feb 2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

*EOI Submitted -70 Point ICT BA*

Hi, 

EOI SUBMITTED today for 
2611- ICT BA
Total Points- 70

Any idea how long it may take from here on?
and roughly when can be the first round in July ? as in Skillselect site still its showing June's date.

Regards,
Mohit


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohitkashyap said:


> Hi,
> 
> EOI SUBMITTED today for
> 2611- ICT BA
> ...


1st Round is on 5th July

You should get the invite in July 

Cheers


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

mohitkashyap said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How long - depends on queue but with 70 points you should get it in July itself 

1st round will be 5th July 

Hope this answer your question


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

__________________
Code 263111 Computer & Network Engineer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points 
Experience 5 points
Total 60 Points (65 - SS)
EOI Submiited for 189 Feb 2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

mohitkashyap said:


> Hi,
> 
> EOI SUBMITTED today for
> 2611- ICT BA
> ...


Going by the past trend 5th july should be the first round.

With 70 hopefully you should have it in the 2nd round, 19th July. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks!1


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Oct/Nov 2017
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Any updates today atleast regarding occupation ceiling

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

I really hope they wouldn't remove Electronics Engineer. 

It is unlikely that they would revise the MLTSSL in July, probably they will review it next March. At least that is me being all optimistic.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Take a deep breath for another 3 days and wait for the updates from the authority.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

m_hegazy said:


> Nothing till now, only the following link is available ;
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning
> 
> ...




Guys , based on this last link , most probably nothing is not going to be changed, so try to be optimistic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

New list announced!!! Good luck guys!!!

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

promises said:


> New list announced!!! Good luck guys!!!
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850


List is not clear for me. Why they didn't include Mid term occupations in Short term occupation list.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

samanthaat88 said:


> List is not clear for me. Why they didn't include Mid term occupations in Short term occupation list.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


Apparently as said in DIBP, most (or may be all) MLTSSL are now eligible for 190, so there is no need to mention them again. 

I am not sure what:



> Column 4
> Specified for only certain classes (see subsection (2))


 means, but it is not mentioned besides major pro rata occupations. Only 5 occupations in MLTSSL list has Y besides their code. So, the rest are definitely eligible and not sure about Y or what that means.


----------



## Rob1980 (Jun 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Apparently as said in DIBP, most (or may be all) MLTSSL are now eligible for 190, so there is no need to mention them again.
> 
> I am not sure what:
> 
> means, but it is not mentioned besides major pro rata occupations. Only 5 occupations in MLTSSL list has Y besides their code. So, the rest are definitely eligible and not sure about Y or what that means.




" (2) For the purposes of subsection 6(3) of this instrument, if column 4 of an item of the Medium and Long‑term Strategic Skills List is marked “Y”, that item only applies in relation to the classes of persons mentioned in items 1 and 2 of the table in subsection 6(1).
Note: Those items relate to applications for:
(a) Subclass 189 (Skilled—Independent) visas; and
(b) Subclass 489 (Skilled—Regional (Provisional)) visas by applicants who are not nominated by a State or Territory government agency; and
(c) Subclass 485 (Temporary Graduate) visas.
"


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rob1980 said:


> " (2) For the purposes of subsection 6(3) of this instrument, if column 4 of an item of the Medium and Long‑term Strategic Skills List is marked “Y”, that item only applies in relation to the classes of persons mentioned in items 1 and 2 of the table in subsection 6(1).
> Note: Those items relate to applications for:
> (a) Subclass 189 (Skilled—Independent) visas; and
> (b) Subclass 489 (Skilled—Regional (Provisional)) visas by applicants who are not nominated by a State or Territory government agency; and
> ...


Thanks. 

Well I was too excited to read the 190 part too (lol). It seems based on your above info and since nothing is mentioned in 190 part 6(3) about special conditions, all MLTSSL are now eligible for 190 + STSOL occupations too.

Let me know if I am wrong.


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Apparently as said in DIBP, most (or may be all) MLTSSL are now eligible for 190, so there is no need to mention them again.
> 
> I am not sure what:
> 
> means, but it is not mentioned besides major pro rata occupations. Only 5 occupations in MLTSSL list has Y besides their code. So, the rest are definitely eligible and not sure about Y or what that means.


Yah its seems to be like that. Anyway my partner is a chemical engineer. And im a BA. So last time I was unable to claim 5point for 190 visa since pratners occupation is not in Short term list.
So can I now claim 5 point for my partner.


----------



## Rob1980 (Jun 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Well I was too excited to read the 190 part too (lol). It seems based on your above info and since nothing is mentioned in 190 part 6(3) about special conditions, all MLTSSL are now eligible for 190 + STSOL occupations too.
> 
> Let me know if I am wrong.


My understanding is that I cannot apply for 190 (as I gathered from the April list too) 342211

Those listed with a "Y" can only apply for the visas listed 
189
489
485


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Rob1980 said:


> My understanding is that I cannot apply for 190 (as I gathered from the April list too) 342211
> 
> Those listed with a "Y" can only apply for the visas listed
> 189
> ...


I think you're right. Also worth noting that just because skills are eligible for nomination on 190, doesn't mean the states will include them on their own list as skills they WILL nominate for.


----------



## Corey26 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey everybody!

So has the 2017-2018 occupational list been announced?


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

Corey26 said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> So has the 2017-2018 occupational list been announced?


Yeap!!!

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Where i can check the ceilings for 2017-18?


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

mohitkashyap said:


> Where i can check the ceilings for 2017-18?




Not yet released. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

mohitkashyap said:


> Where i can check the ceilings for 2017-18?


I guess that will be out tomorrow. Their website is scheduled for maintenance tonight.


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

asadkhalid said:


> Not yet released.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.


----------



## Corey26 (Jun 5, 2017)

promises said:


> Corey26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everybody!
> ...


Brilliant!

Thanks mate!


----------



## diakov (May 31, 2017)

Hi guys, they changed next round invitation round for 12 July
Does anybody know where I can find Occupation ceiling for 17-18?


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

1 July 2017 changes

http://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/july-web-changes.aspx


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

But still occupation ceiling is not updated

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

Can anyone share link as above link is for the revised occupation list??


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Occupational ceiling information for session 2017-18 has been released ?


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Not yet

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mody30 (Sep 18, 2016)

Any news for new ceilings ?

Sent from my Infinix HOT 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

This forum would be flooded when it is announced. Its a weekend now and they are under going maintenance on their website. So we should probably have to wait it Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Still no updates on occupation ceiling for 2017-2018 189 visa

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

bnetkunt said:


> Still no updates on occupation ceiling for 2017-2018 189 visa
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


No updates yet.....the list hasn't been modified for 2017-18.

Considering the working hours finishing soon for today....chances are very unlikely that we will get to see any updates today.

Expecting that it will be released anytime during this week, if not today/tomorrow.
Fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/


Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

What's this above link..it doesn't tell anything about 2017-2018 Occupation ceiling

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> What's this above link..it doesn't tell anything about 2017-2018 Occupation ceiling
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


The above link is Queensland skilled occupation list (qosl) 2017-2018 for 190 visa. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

bnetkunt said:


> What's this above link..it doesn't tell anything about 2017-2018 Occupation ceiling
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Go to the relevant list and read given Notes. Then You will find it ...

Ex ;
The 2017-18 QSOL will also place a specific Queensland ceiling of 200 on nominations for ICT occupations across onshore, alumni and offshore programs


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

samanthaat88 said:


> Go to the relevant list and read given Notes. Then You will find it ...
> 
> Ex ;
> The 2017-18 QSOL will also place a specific Queensland ceiling of 200 on nominations for ICT occupations across onshore, alumni and offshore programs


However ,it doesn't give more clarity on general 189 visa occupation ceiling

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

bnetkunt said:


> However ,it doesn't give more clarity on general 189 visa occupation ceiling
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yep bro. Not for 189.
It will help to people who are waiting for 190.
Thought it will useful to someone. ...


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

samanthaat88 said:


> Go to the relevant list and read given Notes. Then You will find it ...
> 
> Ex ;
> The 2017-18 QSOL will also place a specific Queensland ceiling of 200 on nominations for ICT occupations across onshore, alumni and offshore programs




Ate those notes applicable for all ANZSCO code as cant see note number for any specific code?

Great work. Keep it up nd all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

tnk009 said:


> Ate those notes applicable for all ANZSCO code as cant see note number for any specific code?
> 
> Great work. Keep it up nd all the best
> 
> ...


Not for all occupations but for few. You can find it right side. Just scroll to right side.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

Maybe the ceilings will only be out with the first invitation round's report.


----------



## Corey26 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dear experts,

I'm an Engineering Technologist with total points 60 (this is including nomination points of190 Visa) could you please advise under which state I'm advised to apply for 190 Visa with this 60 points? 

My IELTS scores as of last May 25 are: 

L 8, S 7, R 7, W 6

Thanks!


----------



## koko_drs (Jan 1, 2017)

it is today 04 July 2017 and still no updates for Occupation Ceilings 2017-18 on ANZSCOSEARCH

Any Idea?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Corey26 said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I'm an Engineering Technologist with total points 60 (this is including nomination points of190 Visa) could you please advise under which state I'm advised to apply for 190 Visa with this 60 points?
> 
> ...


There is no hope for ET with 60 points.

I also had the same situation and did PTE to improve English points. With your IELTS scores, you can definitely get 10 points by doing PTE.

Follow this thread for more discussions with fellow ETshttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1211233-2339x-other-engineering-professionals-eoi-189-190-invite-2017-a.html


----------



## koko_drs (Jan 1, 2017)

DN7C said:


> There is no hope for ET with 60 points.
> 
> I also had the same situation and did PTE to improve English points. With your IELTS scores, you can definitely get 10 points by doing PTE.
> 
> Follow this thread for more discussions with fellow ETshttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1211233-2339x-other-engineering-professionals-eoi-189-190-invite-2017-a.html


Dear,

Could you please let us know why 190 vic was rejected?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

koko_drs said:


> Dear,
> 
> Could you please let us know why 190 vic was rejected?


Most Engineering Technologists get rejected from VIC except a very few high calibre/extraordinary experience(required by VIC industry/companies).

It's not abnormal to get rejected from VIC, they simply say we do not require someone like you at this moment(in fluent English).


----------



## koko_drs (Jan 1, 2017)

DN7C said:


> There is no hope for ET with 60 points.
> 
> I also had the same situation and did PTE to improve English points. With your IELTS scores, you can definitely get 10 points by doing PTE.
> 
> Follow this thread for more discussions with fellow ETshttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1211233-2339x-other-engineering-professionals-eoi-189-190-invite-2017-a.html


Dear,

Could you please let us know why 190 vic was rejected?


----------



## koko_drs (Jan 1, 2017)

DN7C said:


> There is no hope for ET with 60 points.
> 
> I also had the same situation and did PTE to improve English points. With your IELTS scores, you can definitely get 10 points by doing PTE.
> 
> Follow this thread for more discussions with fellow ETshttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1211233-2339x-other-engineering-professionals-eoi-189-190-invite-2017-a.html





DN7C said:


> Most Engineering Technologists get rejected from VIC except a very few high calibre/extraordinary experience(required by VIC industry/companies).
> 
> It's not abnormal to get rejected from VIC, they simply say we do not require someone like you at this moment(in fluent English).


Thank you very much, and I wish you all the best with 190 NSW.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

seanzyc said:


> Maybe the ceilings will only be out with the first invitation round's report.


That's what I feel might happen too. I checked it and last year they only released the occupation ceilings after the first round's invitation results. Which means not before July 19 at least. But immitracker will give us some indication about cut-off dates and points by July 12.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

koko_drs said:


> Thank you very much, and I wish you all the best with 190 NSW.


Let me tell you the truth about NSW 190 then. NSW 190 requires even higher cut-off points than 189 and hence unless you have 70/75+, you have no chance either. And they invite very few ET in the whole year. 

So, your only bet is 189 or other states.


----------



## Corey26 (Jun 5, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Corey26 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear experts,
> ...


Much obliged!


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Any update guys..1 week has been already passed in July..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Faraz365 said:


> Any update guys..1 week has been already passed in July..


Invite will happen on July 12 and occupation ceiling will most likely be released after 19 July.


----------



## Minioer (Jun 30, 2017)

Guys, did you take into account that over 200 occupations have been removed from the list? In my opinion, if they stay with 19k invitations, that means it's more ceiling for professions which have been left on the list.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Are you saying that 12th July List will come out with ceiling??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Minioer said:


> Guys, did you take into account that over 200 occupations have been removed from the list? In my opinion, if they stay with 19k invitations, that means it's more ceiling for professions which have been left on the list.


Most of them are from CSOL list so only applies to 190. And hardly anyone applies from those list anyway.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Minioer said:


> Guys, did you take into account that over 200 occupations have been removed from the list? In my opinion, if they stay with 19k invitations, that means it's more ceiling for professions which have been left on the list.


Most of them are from CSOL list so only applies to 190. And hardly anyone applies from those list anyway. And except the 6-8 pro rata occupation group, most doesn't even get filled 5-10% of their whole quota. Some doesn't even get a single applicant in the whole year.

Pro rata may still keep on getting more competitive and cut-off points may keep on rising. And not to mention NZ stream might take a some of the places from last years 189 quota too.


----------



## Minioer (Jun 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Most of them are from CSOL list so only applies to 190. And hardly anyone applies from those list anyway.


Fair point, but some were removed from SOL too. Even if nobody was applying for these occupations, ceilings allocated to them last year July will be spread over other occupation.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Most of them are from CSOL list so only applies to 190. And hardly anyone applies from those list anyway. And except the 6-8 pro rata occupation group, most doesn't even get filled 5-10% of their whole quota. Some doesn't even get a single applicant in the whole year.
> 
> Pro rata may still keep on getting more competitive and cut-off points may keep on rising. And not to mention NZ stream might take a some of the places from last years 189 quota too.


How the invitation works for the jobs which are not pro rata ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Are you saying that 12th July List will come out with ceiling??


Yes. They will most likely release the ceiling once the result of 12 July is published around 19 July as they always do every 14 days and they did that last year too.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Minioer said:


> Fair point, but some were removed from SOL too. Even if nobody was applying for these occupations, ceilings allocated to them last year July will be spread over other occupation.


Yes most likely 50-100 more places going to Registered Nurse category which will remain 90% vacant as always.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> How the invitation works for the jobs which are not pro rata ?


No wait and invite within 14 days as soon as EOI lodged with 60 points.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No wait and invite within 14 days as soon as EOI lodged with 60 points.


I applied on 18th May 2017 under 263312, which is not the pro rata occupation but by that time all 1000 positions were exhausted. Shall I expect the invite in July?

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> I applied on 18th May 2017 under 263312, which is not the pro rata occupation but by that time all 1000 positions were exhausted. Shall I expect the invite in July?
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


Yes. July 12 or July 26 most likely.


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi zaback, i applies for eoi on management accountant with 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 on 9 june 2017. When can i expect invite please?


----------



## diakov (May 31, 2017)

Hi guys,
What do you think I lodge my EOI on 7.06.17 as External auditor with the 70 points, Is there any chance to get invited on the first round?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kunwar ankush said:


> How the invitation works for the jobs which are not pro rata ?


they would invite the whole bunch up to 60 and the cutoff will be current as far as i am aware.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Faraz365 said:


> Hi zaback, i applies for eoi on management accountant with 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 on 9 june 2017. When can i expect invite please?


Cut-off points for Accounting is 70 so, you won't get 189. For 190 except NSW 190, try other states. 489 won't work with Accounting either. So, try get 5-10 more points at least. 10 is better.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

diakov said:


> Hi guys,
> What do you think I lodge my EOI on 7.06.17 as External auditor with the 70 points, Is there any chance to get invited on the first round?


It's hard to tell when without July 12 round but most likely not in July. It could be anywhere from 1-12 months or more.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> It's hard to tell when without July 12 round but most likely not in July. It could be anywhere from 1-12 months or more.


It may be even longer based on the trend.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> It may be even longer based on the trend.


Yes. Trend will suggest no invite this year if applying 7 June. July 12 will clear everything up hopefully.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Job code :261313
Eoi: 17-May-2017
Points:65

When can I get the invite?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Job code :261313
> Eoi: 17-May-2017
> Points:65
> 
> ...


Wait for July 12 result to publish, then you will know. Check back on 20 July.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

How about in immitracker.Does everyone will update in immitracker .does it give real time data?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> How about in immitracker.Does everyone will update in immitracker .does it give real time data?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Immitracker will give you an idea but not everyone uses Immitracker. But you will get the trend.


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

hi dear friends


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

I recently joint the group... i am electronics engineer and applied for eoi with 65 points on june 16... when can i expect invitation


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

can any body please reply me?


----------



## AusAsia (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello there

I am new to the group and I would like to know your opinion on my EOI, lodged on 5th March 2017 for External Auditor (221213) with 70 points.

I am wondering if I still stand a chance to get an invite atleast at the end of the year if the ceiling remains the same as last year?


----------



## danco (Jul 7, 2017)

*Electronics Engineer*

Hi guys, hope everyone had a great week 

I'm an electronics engineer and applied for the 189 with 60 points on the 13th May, do you think with 60 points I can get an invitation? 

Thanks a lot for all your help and good luck with your visa applications.


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

i also have applied electronics engineer on 16th june with 65 points and the concern is i will be turning 33 on aug 28... is there any hope to get invited before my birthday?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Khemraj1# said:


> i also have applied electronics engineer on 16th june with 65 points and the concern is i will be turning 33 on aug 28... is there any hope to get invited before my birthday?



I can understand your concern. Don't worry and relax. Last year I guess the cut off was 60 for EE. I

Did you opt for 190 VISA?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

danco said:


> Hi guys, hope everyone had a great week
> 
> I'm an electronics engineer and applied for the 189 with 60 points on the 13th May, do you think with 60 points I can get an invitation?
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your help and good luck with your visa applications.


You might but I am expecting NOT so soon. It might come but in about 3-4 months. Try improving your score in the interim if you can.
Cheers


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

I can understand your concern. Don't worry and relax. Last year I guess the cut off was 60 for EE. I

Did you opt for 190 VISA?

no, when i applied eoi... that time my occupation was not available for 190 so couldnot


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Khemraj1# said:


> I recently joint the group... i am electronics engineer and applied for eoi with 65 points on june 16... when can i expect invitation


July 12 or 26. If you want quick grant, I suggest you submit Complete Application.

Get Medical and PCC ready and submit asap. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AusAsia said:


> Hello there
> 
> I am new to the group and I would like to know your opinion on my EOI, lodged on 5th March 2017 for External Auditor (221213) with 70 points.
> 
> I am wondering if I still stand a chance to get an invite atleast at the end of the year if the ceiling remains the same as last year?


No one can tell without July 12 results and this years ceiling. Wait till July 20 for it to publish.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Everyone is saying that ceiling will be announced on 20th July. Somewhere it has be n published that occupational ceiling will come on 20th July?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> That's what I feel might happen too. I checked it and last year they only released the occupation ceilings after the first round's invitation results. Which means not before July 19 at least. But immitracker will give us some indication about cut-off dates and points by July 12.


That's not true,last year's occupation ceilings were released on end of June not after first round result.


----------



## danco (Jul 7, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> You might but I am expecting NOT so soon. It might come but in about 3-4 months. Try improving your score in the interim if you can.
> Cheers


Thanks very much for the reply  I have maxed out my score for now, as I already have maximum points for language, so I will just have to wait I think...


----------



## danco (Jul 7, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> You might but I am expecting NOT so soon. It might come but in about 3-4 months. Try improving your score in the interim if you can.
> Cheers


Thanks very much for the reply  

I have already maxed out my points I think coz I have maximum language points, I'll turn 25 in February so that will give me 5 extra points, so I guess I'll just have to wait and hope for now :


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

can anyone answer why electronics engineers were not invited till October last year?


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

hi friends,

if this year the occupation ceilings remain same as the last year, what are the chances of getting invite with 65 points in anzsco 233511.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

one more concern friends:::;

is my profession valid for 190 also... can i go for EOI in 190 as well?????

plz suggest....


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> That's not true,last year's occupation ceilings were released on end of June not after first round result.


Well I don't know where it was published but definitely not on SkillSelect site. If you still know that site, please redirect us so we can see if they did it this year too.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> one more concern friends:::;
> 
> is my profession valid for 190 also... can i go for EOI in 190 as well?????
> 
> plz suggest....


Yes, you can lodge EOI for 190 but except NSW, you also need to apply to each state in person and fulfill their requirements.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Khemraj1# said:


> can anyone answer why electronics engineers were not invited till October last year?


Can you elaborate ? Not invited till Oct under which category ?


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

it was mis understood


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well I don't know where it was published but definitely not on SkillSelect site. If you still know that site, please redirect us so we can see if they did it this year too.


He is right, it was published around 20th june last year; I remember it, it was all over the immigration consulting websites and news sites i-e SBS. It was published first on Department of Education and Training website (they are the one who suggest DIBP about SOL and ceilings). DIBP updated their site late. But this year, I couldn't find ceiling details on website of Department of Education, but you can find MLTSSL as well as flagged occupation list there.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

https://www.education.gov.au/review-medium-and-long-term-strategic-skills-list


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

For those who are asking about occupation ceilings, here is the employment projections for next 5 years published by Department of Employment (DIBP consults these lists along with industry feedback). 
https://docs.employment.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/australianjobs2017.pdf
See page 39, one can't predict the actual ceilings by using this list, but one can predict the trend to some extent that whether ceiling for a specific occupation will increase or decrease in future. 

or you can also see individual occupation statistics in details by selecting your occupation.
Job Outlook - Make Your Career a Reality


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi,

In form 80, Part F- Employment- I need to fill the employer's address, as i worked in Client site in UK hence i marked as Country as UK but whereas my employer is an Indian consulting company whose address or even experience letter is having Indian address whereas my work location was not in India, so in this case which address and country do i need to mention?


Mohit


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

What does this even mean for us  :'(


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

This for ur reply dear, 

Should I update my existing eoi now and tick the specific states name in it.... Plz guide


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

Is there any chance that pro rata occupation ceiling will be increased this year?


----------



## BillyJoe101 (Jul 6, 2017)

surely they should, seeing as some occupations don't even fill


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

i hope electronics engineer will be pulled from 65 points right? But dont know how many application are in queue with 65 or 70 points...


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Khemraj1# said:


> Is there any chance that pro rata occupation ceiling will be increased this year?


Don't know about other occupations, but by studying the official reports and statistics; I believe ceiling for 2613 will surely increase. Whereas ceilings for 2631 and 2611 could either decrease or might remain the same.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Khemraj1# said:


> Is there any chance that pro rata occupation ceiling will be increased this year?


The answer is "Probably yes probably NO". No one can predict


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

BillyJoe101 said:


> surely they should, seeing as some occupations don't even fill


More chance of getting reduced since a new 189 NZ Stream was introduced and visa invite is now 2000/month from last years 3000/month.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> More chance of getting reduced since a new 189 NZ Stream was introduced and visa invite is now 2000/month from last years 3000/month.


There isn't any fixed visa invites quota per month, sometimes they select 5000+ per month and at others less than 2000; they select as much as it suits them. If they start fixing the invitation quota per month they might fail to meet their yearly quota, it would be difficult to follow through.
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-june-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

1john1 said:


> There isn't any fixed visa invites quota per month, sometimes they select 5000+ per month and at others less than 2000; they select as much as it suits them. If they start fixing the invitation quota per month they might fail to meet their yearly quota, it would be difficult to follow through.
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-june-2017-round-results.aspx


That is true, but the total number of visa grant is still at 190,000 and they didn't failed to meet their quota, in fact they couldn't issue much visa in the last month of June due to reaching their yearly quota a month early.

Still don't know from which visa is 189 NZ Stream coming from, but guessing from the name, the 189 points tested visa is most likely to get the cut and that's the worry.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> That is true, but the total number of visa grant is still at 190,000 and they didn't failed to meet their quota, in fact they couldn't issue much visa in the last month of June due to reaching their yearly quota a month early.
> 
> Still don't know from which visa is 189 NZ Stream coming from, but guessing from the name, the 189 points tested visa is most likely to get the cut and that's the worry.


Yeah, nobody can say anything about 189 NZ for sure, we will have to wait. They might share the same 189 or have a different stream altogether. I think there aren't any work restrictions for Kiwis in Australia; 189 NZ is just a pathway to citizenship if they want to.


----------



## Immi Faroq (Jul 10, 2017)

*Systems Analyst 65 Points Invitation*

Hi Team,

I submitted my EOI for System Analyst at 65 points on 12/08/2016. Can anybody please let me know when can I expect an invitation in 2017-18 programme year? This is will truly appreciated as I am very tensed wit my visa expiring in Sept 2017.

Thanks, heaps in advance.


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

How and when do we know that wheather my eoi has been invited? Do we get to know on the same day?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Khemraj1# said:


> How and when do we know that wheather my eoi has been invited? Do we get to know on the same day?


You will receive an invite on your used mail address, and your status will change in SkillSelect. The mail can take a little time to get through, but not more than an hour or so. So far, invites have tended to be sent around midnight Canberra time.


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

1john1 said:


> Yeah, nobody can say anything about 189 NZ for sure, we will have to wait. They might share the same 189 or have a different stream altogether. I think there aren't any work restrictions for Kiwis in Australia; 189 NZ is just a pathway to citizenship if they want to.


I think you are probably right. 189-NZ is probably just a special pathway for Kiwis to get Oz citizenship. A document, titled "Australia's Migration Trends 2011-12", that I found from the immigration department website says that Kiwis are disregarded in the migration programme even if they are granted with a skilled migration visa. This is all because of an agreement signed by the Oz and Kiwi governments called "1973 Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement". I will copy the text below as well as the link to the document. One concern is that the document was published in 2012. And in theory, the Oz gov could hv withdrawn itself from the agreement or the Oz parliament could hv modified the agreement, but no one knows whether there have been any changes to that agreement since the document first published in 2012. My guess is that there have been no changes given that the agreement has been in force since 1973, but I cant say for sure.

Under the 1973 Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement, New Zealand citizens can enter
and leave Australia freely and live in Australia indefinitely. This means they are not
counted under the Migration Program even if they have applied for and been granted
a Skill Stream or Family Stream visa. In 2011–12, 3093 New Zealand citizens were
granted a permanent visa through this process and a further 44 304 permanent
settlers under the Trans-Tasman agreement. (P.21)​
https://www.border.gov.au/Reportsan...stics/australian-migration-trends-2011-12.pdf


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

zaback21 said:


> That is true, but the total number of visa grant is still at 190,000 and they didn't failed to meet their quota, in fact they couldn't issue much visa in the last month of June due to reaching their yearly quota a month early.
> 
> Still don't know from which visa is 189 NZ Stream coming from, but guessing from the name, the 189 points tested visa is most likely to get the cut and that's the worry.


There are 43,990 places for 189 visa applicants and dependents in the 2017/18 financial year, just as there was last year. 

The new 189 NZ Stream is included in those places. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Visasupport/Pages/an-additional-pathway.aspx


----------



## Jp singh59 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Australian study requirements*

Hii to all..I'm new to this site.can u plz tell me about my situation .I have done my bachelor in mechanical engineering and I already apply for skill assessment..and in Australia I have done certificate 4 in accounting and diploma of accounting..my question is that can I claim 5 points for this study as it is of full time 2 years and by the cricos provider ..
Thanks 
Regards 
Jatinder


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaju said:


> There are 43,990 places for 189 visa applicants and dependents in the 2017/18 financial year, just as there was last year.
> 
> The new 189 NZ Stream is included in those places.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Visasupport/Pages/an-additional-pathway.aspx


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

kaju said:


> There are 43,990 places for 189 visa applicants and dependents in the 2017/18 financial year, just as there was last year.
> 
> The new 189 NZ Stream is included in those places.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Visasupport/Pages/an-additional-pathway.aspx


Hi Kaju,
Thanks for sharing. Sorry, but I couldn't find where you find this magic number of 43990 in the link that you provided. Can you please advice?

As per 16-17 invitation round, I can see total 31867 people got invites under 189.
So does it mean that this year they increased the limit?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

Will skill select be published tonight or tomorrow night?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Hi Kaju,
> Thanks for sharing. Sorry, but I couldn't find where you find this magic number of 43990 in the link that you provided. Can you please advice?
> 
> As per 16-17 invitation round, I can see total 31867 people got invites under 189.
> ...


The "magic number" is from this like 
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

But ur correct they haven't used up all for 189.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

tnk009 said:


> Hi Kaju,
> 
> As per 16-17 invitation round, I can see total 31867 people got invites under 189.
> So does it mean that this year they increased the limit?
> ...


Don't forget to add dependents.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> The "magic number" is from this like
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning
> 
> But ur correct they haven't used up all for 189.
> ...


Great. Thanks for sharing.
Glad to know that atleast cap is not changed. Hope they keep the OC for all ANZSCO codes also. 

Any idea on OC for NZ? Will it be under 189 (general) or they will be separate "quota" like states? I hope they don't eat the place from the general. :fingerscrossed:

All the best mate!!

Cheers.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

kaju said:


> Don't forget to add dependents.


Now that clears the air...  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Hi Kaju,
> Thanks for sharing. Sorry, but I couldn't find where you find this magic number of 43990 in the link that you provided. Can you please advice?
> 
> As per 16-17 invitation round, I can see total 31867 people got invites under 189.
> ...


True that there are many occupations with dearth of skilled workers for which invitations could not be sent.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hello All,
Did any one here got the invite in first round of July 12 2017
Regards,
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## diakov (May 31, 2017)

No I have not got one,
External auditor 221213
70 points logged on 07.06.17


----------



## andy113 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey guys,

Long time reader first time poster.

12th July has passed and we're still non the wiser with ceilings, intakes etc.

I genuinely assumed that i'd be picked up in the first draft due to my points and submission date.
My EOI was submitted with 70 points for an ICT Business Analyst on 21st May 2017.

Can anyone advise if they have been invited this round at all?
Just seems odd that nothing has been mentioned or said.

Thanks in advance.
Andy.


----------



## andy113 (Jul 12, 2017)

Scratch that, found another thread that's given me what I need. Thanks.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

I haven't got invited
Internal Auditor 221214
65 points lodged on 22/10/2016 (longer wait than normal due to cap placed on my occupation mid-year)


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Any update on occupational ceiling as it now 19th July and someone had said earlier that we will have ceiling information by 19th July.


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Any update on occupational ceiling as it now 19th July and someone had said earlier that we will have ceiling information by 19th July.


Not yet have to wait and see


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

i am still wondering for my case, applying for 263111 (sc189) with 65pts, when is my invitation.....


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> i am still wondering for my case, applying for 263111 (sc189) with 65pts, when is my invitation.....


When you applied?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

bnetkunt said:


> When you applied?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


31-May-2017


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> 31-May-2017


I hope by October 2017.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

bnetkunt said:


> When you applied?


31-May-2017.........


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

bnetkunt said:


> I hope by October 2017.


I am thinking the same too, as for now they have to clear those 70/75/80 pointers
Hope by Oct 2017 shall be the turn for 65 pointers ... but i do have a feeling that this year is another nightmare year for 60 pointers


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

This is really slow start this year. Anyone aware of usual amount of time they take to publish the data for current invitation round?


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> I am thinking the same too, as for now they have to clear those 70/75/80 pointers
> Hope by Oct 2017 shall be the turn for 65 pointers ... but i do have a feeling that this year is another nightmare year for 60 pointers


60 pointers have a bleak chance. Even 65 pointers will get pushed and wait time may increase. Hope, I am wrong :fingerscrossed:


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Any updates on the occupation ceilings for software engineer with 65 points


----------



## RIT6162 (Jul 18, 2017)

guys, i got 65 points for Mechanical 233512 with EoI on 1st of March 2017, when should i be expecting invitation. as per my info the last invitation on 12th of july was for a 70pointer whose EoI was done 1st of June.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AnkurMalik said:


> This is really slow start this year. Anyone aware of usual amount of time they take to publish the data for current invitation round?


2-4 weeks.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Submitted eoi on 19-July under software engineer with 65 points...by when the invitation will be rolled out in this case


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Submitted eoi on 19-July under software engineer with 65 points...by when the invitation will be rolled out in this case


Probably a longer wait then usual of 3/4 months

Let 2/3 rounds go and the cutoffs published to get a better idea

Cheers


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah right. Last time in 2016 ,my friend submitted eoi in August starting and he got the invitation in Aug end.

Hoping to get the invitation early


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Yeah right. Last time in 2016 ,my friend submitted eoi in August starting and he got the invitation in Aug end.
> 
> Hoping to get the invitation early


It's a very different scenario in 2017 then it was in 2016

Trump factor is visible all,over the world

Political parties in Countries with high immigration are all trying to curtail the same and provide more opportunities to the citizens


Cheers


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

I completely agree with you on this.
Wish to get the PR by this year. All the bes t to you.


----------



## egemens (Mar 18, 2016)

AnkurMalik said:


> This is really slow start this year. Anyone aware of usual amount of time they take to publish the data for current invitation round?


The data for an invitation round is not published until the next one starts. Therefore, the data for July 12 round will be available on July 26, at 00:00 Canberra time.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

egemens said:


> The data for an invitation round is not published until the next one starts. Therefore, the data for July 12 round will be available on July 26, at 00:00 Canberra time.




Thats not the case. They sometimes (a few times) published within 5-7 days, while sometimes after 3-4 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Thats not the case. They sometimes (a few times) published within 5-7 days, while sometimes after 3-4 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so as well. It seems this time it is going to be published by next week. Just a guess.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

2017-2018 skilled immigration announced. The vacancies remain same as it was in 2016
http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/.../2017-2018-skilled-migration-intake-announced

Got this page on the internet.
But DIBP pagr is still not updated


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> 2017-2018 skilled immigration announced. The vacancies remain same as it was in 2016
> 2017 - 2018 Skilled migration intake announced | SBS Your Language
> 
> Got this page on the internet.
> But DIBP pagr is still not updated


This is already announced but ceilings are unknown yet.


----------



## aarajani (May 24, 2017)

any updates on ceiling? Tomorrow night new round starts. Why too slow this time?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

aarajani said:


> any updates on ceiling? Tomorrow night new round starts. Why too slow this time?


make ur self comfortable with slow :-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/1304130-visa-processing-times-updated.html


----------



## habashy (Jul 25, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> I am thinking the same too, as for now they have to clear those 70/75/80 pointers
> Hope by Oct 2017 shall be the turn for 65 pointers ... but i do have a feeling that this year is another nightmare year for 60 pointers


*Tchinyi *
Sorry for writing here I am new member and can not send private message.
My case like yours
Subclass : 189
Nominated Occupation : 263111 Computer Network & Systems Engineer
ACS Submission : Jun 20th, 2017
ACS Result : July 24th, 2017
I have bachelor in NON-ICT
I searched too much about Vetassess point test and I am not sure if I have to do itto claim education points, Could you please help me to get clear idea.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Neha_India (Jul 27, 2017)

On 21st July I had submitted EOI for 261313 - Software Engineer with 65 points (189 visa). 

What are the odds of receiving an invite before 23rd November? 

My 485 visa is expiring on 23rd Nov 2017. Intensely worried!!!!


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

Neha_India said:


> On 21st July I had submitted EOI for 261313 - Software Engineer with 65 points (189 visa).
> 
> What are the odds of receiving an invite before 23rd November?
> 
> My 485 visa is expiring on 23rd Nov 2017. Intensely worried!!!!



You should get through in next 2-3 months max. I belive 70 points queue is almost clear.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

It's quite hard to get invite before 23 November.However,keep hopes.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Neha_India (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks. DIBP is just a bunch of lazy fellows, I am constantly following on the new occupation ceiling and recent round results (12th July), but it yet to be updated. 

Do you have any idea when will it be out?


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

No idea.Everyone in this forum are waiting for it.Once the occupation ceiling and first round results are out this forum will be flodded with posts and messages.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajat1k said:


> You should get through in next 2-3 months max. I belive 70 points queue is almost clear.


You are being highly optimistic 

There is nearly 1 months of 70 pointers left for invites after the 26th July round

In addition there is nearly 4.5 months of 65 pointers ahead of you

Unless they increase the overall quota from the 1000 currently, the chances of getting in Nov are extremely low

Cheers


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

I am also waiting for the occupation ceiling...based on the data i am going to do my PCC and medicals....right now lining up my documents.


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

As per MyIMMITracker, for 2613* Occupations, 82 Invites have gone though for this year (Starting from July), with Cutoff points standing at 70. Cutoff date was 23 June 2017 (Which means anyone with 70 points applied before 23 Should have gotten an invite). There are a lot of 65 Pointers (800+) and about 170 70 Pointers. At 75 and 80 there are very few applicants. So though they haven't released the occupation ceiling yet, they have stated moving invitations.
I know myimmitracker has only a small portion of the all the applicants. But it is still a good indicator.


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow..Occupation ceiling is taking so long....  ... Couple of questions... 

By when can we see OC ? I know it's difficult to predict with what's happening now, but couldn't resist myself from asking...

Would the cap be at 1000 for each round going fwd ? 

When was the last time a 65 pointer for 261313 invited ? Do we know ? Trying to estimate how much is the backlog and prospects of getting an invite for June 27th eoi with 65 points. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neha_India (Jul 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are being highly optimistic
> 
> There is nearly 1 months of 70 pointers left for invites after the 26th July round
> 
> ...


Shall I update my EOI with an application to 190? If yes, then may I apply for both states being NSW and VIC?


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

Neha_India said:


> Shall I update my EOI with an application to 190? If yes, then may I apply for both states being NSW and VIC?


Don't update eoi... Create new one for 190... If you update current eoi then you loose 189 priority which will further add delays. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Neha_India said:


> Shall I update my EOI with an application to 190? If yes, then may I apply for both states being NSW and VIC?


No need to update, create a new EOI.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> Wow..Occupation ceiling is taking so long....  ... Couple of questions...
> 
> By when can we see OC ? I know it's difficult to predict with what's happening now, but couldn't resist myself from asking...
> 
> ...


No one can tell about OC but should be before 9th August round as pro rata is cleared till 23rd June.
As per the last year trend, invites went to 1400 in August rounds. Hope, they will increase it this year as well. 
Last 65 pointer got invite for DOE 17/02/2017.
Can't predict on the invite for your points. I have the same DOE and points and is waiting for OC and results of previous rounds to get an insight.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> No one can tell about OC but should be before 9th August round as pro rata is cleared till 23rd June.
> As per the last year trend, invites went to 1400 in August rounds. Hope, they will increase it this year as well.
> Last 65 pointer got invite for DOE 17/02/2017.
> Can't predict on the invite for your points. I have the same DOE and points and is waiting for OC and results of previous rounds to get an insight.


How you came to know the last 65 pointer who got picked doe was 17/02/2017

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> How you came to know the last 65 pointer who got picked doe was 17/02/2017
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


You may want to check below link:
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/15-march-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> No one can tell about OC but should be before 9th August round as pro rata is cleared till 23rd June.
> As per the last year trend, invites went to 1400 in August rounds. Hope, they will increase it this year as well.
> Last 65 pointer got invite for DOE 17/02/2017.
> Can't predict on the invite for your points. I have the same DOE and points and is waiting for OC and results of previous rounds to get an insight.


Actually, the last person got the invite was the one who had 65 on 8/03/2017 11:53:49 pm. Please check the link below 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/29-march-2017-round-results


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Actually, the last person got the invite was the one who had 65 on 8/03/2017 11:53:49 pm. Please check the link below
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/29-march-2017-round-results


OOps! My bad!
You are right mate.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

There is an unofficial update on occupation ceilings, that is it will be published next week. 

Reference: 
Occupational Ceilings update 2017/18 - Iscah

Disclaimer
I am not promoting any website or migration agents


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> There is an unofficial update on occupation ceilings, that is it will be published next week.
> 
> Reference:
> Occupational Ceilings update 2017/18 - Iscah
> ...


I keep writing in my replies that the updated ceilings will be published next week
I am bound to be correct at some point of time
Does that make me privy to insider information?

These predictions including mine are just guesses at best.
Don't give too much weightage to them

Cheers


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I keep writing in my replies that the updated ceilings will be published next week
> I am bound to be correct at some point of time
> Does that make me privy to insider information?
> 
> ...


I agree with your point. 
I even have a feeling that "iscah.com" gets most of the information from this forum.


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

hi my original EOI was submitted on 12th apr with 60 points and was updated on july 1 with 65 points. can you please advise what date will be considered for my EOI 12th Apr or July 1 for getting invitation

and if it is July 1 what are the chances of getting invitation by oct or nov.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> hi my original EOI was submitted on 12th apr with 60 points and was updated on july 1 with 65 points. can you please advise what date will be considered for my EOI 12th Apr or July 1 for getting invitation
> 
> and if it is July 1 what are the chances of getting invitation by oct or nov.


July 1 will be your new DOE and there were no invites for 60 and 65 pointers.


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> Neha_India said:
> 
> 
> > Shall I update my EOI with an application to 190? If yes, then may I apply for both states being NSW and VIC?
> ...


Without change in point does it impact prorata ranking?

I updated my eoi twice and doe hasnt changed. First i specified 190 for any state and then reading that u r preferred only if specify state. So i update it to VIC in june 2017 with DoE as 23 Apr 17. 

And now since NSW is calling more applicants i changed it to NSW and submitted a new eoi for VIC. 

SS points 70
Skill - system analyst. 

Is this right? Or i did something wrong here. Any advice will be really helpful.


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> July 1 will be your new DOE and there were no invites for 60 and 65 pointers.


thanks , what do you mean by no invites, I am enquiring what are the chances of 65 pointer DOE submitted on July 1 looking at the current situation

DOE july 1 2017 65 Points 261313,

if last 65 was on March 03, which mean 4 months of backlog for 65 pointers.

also I can have 70 points for NSW, so do you think I should update my 190 EOI to get invitation sooner.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> thanks , what do you mean by no invites, I am enquiring what are the chances of 65 pointer DOE submitted on July 1 looking at the current situation
> 
> DOE july 1 2017 65 Points 261313,
> 
> ...


I was telling you about last two rounds that there were no invites for applicants having 60 or 65 points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajat1k said:


> Without change in point does it impact prorata ranking?
> 
> I updated my eoi twice and doe hasnt changed. First i specified 190 for any state and then reading that u r preferred only if specify state. So i update it to VIC in june 2017 with DoE as 23 Apr 17.
> 
> ...


, Date of effect has effect only in 189 because it's based on first come first served amongst equal points
States can invite anyone they like irrespective of date of EOI
As long as your EOI is in the system, relax

Cheers


----------



## alexkhv (Jul 29, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Speculation is that the list will be out on 1st July and first invitation round on 5th
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


Do you receive any experience confirmation from Enigineers of Australia (5-15 additional points)?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

alexkhv said:


> Do you receive any experience confirmation from Enigineers of Australia (5-15 additional points)?


Yes initial 3.5 years of my career though later 3.5 years are no relevant


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Rajat1k said:
> 
> 
> > Without change in point does it impact prorata ranking?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## mitali241086 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI on April first week with software engineer 26313, 65 points. Can anyone suggest me when can I get an invitation? Any idea will be greatly appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

mitali241086 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on April first week with software engineer 26313, 65 points. Can anyone suggest me when can I get an invitation? Any idea will be greatly appreciated. Thanks...


These days no body can predict invites. As per trends I think u will receive near October.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

mitali241086 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on April first week with software engineer 26313, 65 points. Can anyone suggest me when can I get an invitation? Any idea will be greatly appreciated. Thanks...


my guess, oct 2nd round


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

amit9 said:


> my guess, oct 2nd round


I guess your should get invite in September only.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mitali241086 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## shiva345 (Jul 30, 2017)

I Have submitted EOI (189 Visa) in march 2016 for 65 points for 2335- mech engineer, now the problem is i was working at that time and in may i lost my job due to cost cut and im jobless at the moment..will it be a problem for applying visa, i mean do i need to have a job while applying visa and when can i expect EOI for march-2016 application...any information would be much helpful


----------



## shiva345 (Jul 30, 2017)

I Have submitted EOI (189 Visa) in march 2017 for 65 points for 2335- mech engineer, now the problem is i was working at that time and in may i lost my job due to cost cut and im jobless at the moment..will it be a problem for applying visa, i mean do i need to have a job while applying visa and when can i expect EOI for march-2017 application...any information would be much helpful


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shiva345 said:


> I Have submitted EOI (189 Visa) in march 2017 for 65 points for 2335- mech engineer, now the problem is i was working at that time and in may i lost my job due to cost cut and im jobless at the moment..will it be a problem for applying visa, i mean do i need to have a job while applying visa and when can i expect EOI for march-2017 application...any information would be much helpful


You lose no points for not being in a job

Let the cutoffs be released at least for one round and then take a call
Cheers


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Guys..looks like the occupation ceilings for 2017-18 are not still not updated.Any news?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neha_India (Jul 27, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Guys..looks like the occupation ceilings for 2017-18 are not still not updated.Any news?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


May be this week!!

All are waiting for that to happen... ALAS! As I said in my earlier post, DIBP is just a bunch of non-active lazy people.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Show some respect here....DIBP are watching each and every thread very closely...you might be in trouble....just joking......btw what is going to happen after the cut-off....can we predict the invitation date??


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You lose no points for not being in a job
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess he means that he claimed point for employment but he didn't put an end date for his last job and it will stay counting in EOI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insomniak91 (Aug 1, 2017)

*EOI query*

Hi all,

I just lodged my EOI for 189 today 01/08/17 with 75 points for Accountant (General) - 221111 code

What is the expected wait to receive the invitation, any response will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

Looks like the Occupation ceilings and the round report are ready to be published.

Check out the fixed url: 
12 July round: http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx
26 July round: http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-july-2017-round-results.aspx

They are now "401 UNAUTHORIZED" not "page not found".

Expect it to be released soon


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

seanzyc said:


> Looks like the Occupation ceilings and the round report are ready to be published.
> 
> Check out the fixed url:
> 12 July round: http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx
> ...


🤞🤞🤞🤞

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

seanzyc said:


> Looks like the Occupation ceilings and the round report are ready to be published.
> 
> Check out the fixed url:
> 12 July round: http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx
> ...


These will be definitely released before next round.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> These will be definitely released before next round.


Dude..the next round i guess is on 10th of Aug..9 more days of wait?! 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Dude..the next round i guess is on 10th of Aug..9 more days of wait?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I guess they will release the access to these pages on this Friday because some round reports were released on the Friday before next invitation. 
(Just my guess, please don't roast me.)


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

seanzyc said:


> I guess they will release the access to these pages on this Friday because some round reports were released on the Friday before next invitation.
> (Just my guess, please don't roast me.)


May be... but chances are less, as many horror news related to visa are hovering media these days. These news might impact invitation round, occupation ceilings etc.


----------



## avnashishgupta (Aug 2, 2017)

*189 Occupation ceiling for 2017-2018*

Does anyone knows the Occupation ceiling list Link for 2017-2018..??

I am looking specifically for ANZSCO 262112, which become available for 189 post 1st July changes only. Some consultants shows the ceiling has been reached but I don't how authentic the information is.

Can someone please help here..??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

avnashishgupta said:


> Does anyone knows the Occupation ceiling list Link for 2017-2018..??
> 
> I am looking specifically for ANZSCO 262112, which become available for 189 post 1st July changes only. Some consultants shows the ceiling has been reached but I don't how authentic the information is.
> 
> Can someone please help here..??


What the consultants are referring to is the data for the old year

This year data is yet to be released

It should be any day now

Cheers


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi!
EOI submitted today for 189 as a Mechanical Engineer with 60 points. Any chance that I get invitation in upcoming invitation rounds?
Thanks


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

ujaved007 said:


> Hi!
> EOI submitted today for 189 as a Mechanical Engineer with 60 points. Any chance that I get invitation in upcoming invitation rounds?
> Thanks


Not in this calendar year mate.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

blackrider89 said:


> Not in this calendar year mate.


EOI Submitted on 17/05/2017
With 65 points for Software Engineer
When Will I get the invitation?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Not in this calendar year mate.


Any chance with 70 points in 489 FS visa?


----------



## sebolcat (Apr 19, 2017)

blackrider89 said:


> Not in this calendar year mate.


Dear blackrider89,

How would you give such prediction bro?

How about Electronics Engineer, 189, 65 Points, submitted 31.07.2017? Would you like to give me your opinions?

Thanks,


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Occupation ceiling is updated check out the website guys 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

*UPDATE :- Occupation ceiling 2017-18*

Hi Guys ,

*Please check it out
Occupation ceiling 2017-18 (Officially updated)*
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


*12th July Invitation round results* 

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## chet_ga (May 25, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> *Please check it out
> Occupation ceiling 2017-18 (Officially updated)*
> ...


Great news. Ceiling has been increased for 2613

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neha_India (Jul 27, 2017)

Both July 12 round results and occupation ceiling set out. 

Not sure how to predict for those who have submitted EOI on 20th July for Software Engineer.

Any ideas by looking at current cutoff of 70 points for 261313?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> *Please check it out
> Occupation ceiling 2017-18 (Officially updated)*
> ...


thank you for sharing!


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> thank you for sharing!


Pleasure


----------



## AusAsia (Jul 7, 2017)

Occupational ceiling 2017-2018. Source from Iscah migration


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

*Occupation ceilings for the 2017-18*

Occupation ceilings for the 2017-18 is now published by DIBP.

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3

Next Round on 9th August, 2017.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Pro rata was applied on selected occupations with DOE for both rounds 26th April, 2017.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-june-2017-round-results.aspx

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-june-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

i think you are referring to june round results


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

Around the 23th of April .


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Yes you are right. In excitement I passed the outdated information.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

262112 ICT security specialist I thought was in MLTSSL list. I don't see any info for it in Occupational Ceilings and we still haven't heard if anyone got any invite this year. And not to mention EOI not accepting citing it is not an MLTSSL occupation. I wonder what is going on.


----------



## karan_y25 (Dec 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> thank you for sharing!


I can see grants rain after OC publishing.

Waiting for the same eagerly..


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> 262112 ICT security specialist I thought was in MLTSSL list. I don't see any info for it in Occupational Ceilings and we still haven't heard if anyone got any invite this year. And not to mention EOI not accepting citing it is not an MLTSSL occupation. I wonder what is going on.


Exactly I am also searching for same occupation. It is there in MLTSSL but not in the lsit of occupations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karan_y25 said:


> I can see grants rain after OC publishing.
> 
> Waiting for the same eagerly..


I wish so...


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

Long wait is over. Occupation Ceilings Released for 2017-18

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/#tab-content-3


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Is it purely for point-tested 189 stream or including Nz 189 stream?


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Dears,

Based on this new ceiling, when should I expect invitation for 65 points software engineer 261313 DOE 18th July, 2017/

Thanks


----------



## karan_y25 (Dec 21, 2016)

amabrouk said:


> Dears,
> 
> Based on this new ceiling, when should I expect invitation for 65 points software engineer 261313 DOE 18th July, 2017/
> 
> Thanks



You can expect invite possibly in first round of October.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

amabrouk said:


> Dears,
> 
> Based on this new ceiling, when should I expect invitation for 65 points software engineer 261313 DOE 18th July, 2017/
> 
> Thanks


End of this financial year.


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

I don't see any reason to be happy. 
310 invitations in one round. So of every round they increase the ceiling by 300 (to make us think they are increasing points due to demand) then the ceiling will be filled within 10 months. And the points will never go below 70. 
Just be prepared for the worst.


----------



## karan_y25 (Dec 21, 2016)

M.Totti said:


> I don't see any reason to be happy.
> 310 invitations in one round. So of every round they increase the ceiling by 300 (to make us think they are increasing points due to demand) then the ceiling will be filled within 10 months. And the points will never go below 70.
> Just be prepared for the worst.


Prepare for worst but hope for the best. It will come down to 65 after first few rounds only.


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Dear all, 

Do you really believe in this occupation ceiling figures. I feel like they are just fooling us. 

I remember in April 2016 when the points for mechanical was 70. The invites were below 20 per round, sometimes 5 only!. Now there are 108 invited in one round only despite 70 points !! 

Some one might tell me ok, from May to July many people reached 70. But why this was not the case last year. In other words we know how difficult getting the points is. 

In brief, occupation ceiling figures are rubbish. They publish them to keep us busy and think they are transparent. 
The conclusion is:
-If you have below 70 points you don't have to dream. 
-We want less migrant to come to cities and we want them to regional areas and they pay the bill for relocation. 

I'm not happy for increasing the occupation ceiling from 15k to 21k because what they increase in one hand they take more in the other hand. The can just simply type 108 invites each round in close the ceiling in April just like each year. Plus with more points.


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

*hello*

Hi all,

I had submitted EOI on Aug'16, 189 -60points ET, what are my chances of getting invitation?

Thanks..


----------



## aus189 (Jul 11, 2017)

Not before mid Oct.


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

jass123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had submitted EOI on Aug'16, 189 -60points ET, what are my chances of getting invitation?
> 
> Thanks..


Looking at the current situation, it will take a certain time to clear 65 pointers. Maybe next year. Depends on how it evolves.


----------



## aus189 (Jul 11, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> EOI Submitted on 17/05/2017
> With 65 points for Software Engineer
> When Will I get the invitation?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Not before Mid OCt. mate


----------



## aus189 (Jul 11, 2017)

jass123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had submitted EOI on Aug'16, 189 -60points ET, what are my chances of getting invitation?
> 
> Thanks..


Depends upon your occupation.. but it's highly unlikely to get it this financial year


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

M.Totti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Do you really believe in this occupation ceiling figures. I feel like they are just fooling us.
> 
> ...


Same is the case with telecom engineers (2633), I have heared or read only abour two people getting in ite and the list shows 23. I dont know how these figures are drawn


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

Guys what about BA 261111 with 65 points (DOE 02/05/2017). When I can expect invite..

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## aus189 (Jul 11, 2017)

amabrouk said:


> Dears,
> 
> Based on this new ceiling, when should I expect invitation for 65 points software engineer 261313 DOE 18th July, 2017/
> 
> Thanks


December


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Same is the case with telecom engineers (2633), I have heared or read only abour two people getting in ite and the list shows 23. I dont know how these figures are drawn


I am not sure why you guys are thinking they should fool us.They don't have any obligation .We are moving to their country.
If they want they will allow if not no.
Why will they put wrong numbers?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> I am not sure why you guys are thinking they should fool us.They don't have any obligation .We are moving to their country.
> If they want they will allow if not no.
> Why will they put wrong numbers?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I am not drawing any conclusion, I was just quoting what I have observed.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> I am not sure why you guys are thinking they should fool us.They don't have any obligation .We are moving to their country.
> If they want they will allow if not no.
> Why will they put wrong numbers?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


One more reason why there is increase in the number of applicants with 70 points is because more and more people are opting Australia after the stricter visa regulations in USA

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> I am not sure why you guys are thinking they should fool us.They don't have any obligation .We are moving to their country.
> If they want they will allow if not no.
> Why will they put wrong numbers?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


The figure of 2 that you have is I suspect from the forum members posts and immitracker 

There is a whole world outside which does not,post on the forum or immitracker 

A few days back when asked a question about slow grant of PR, the department had specifically replied that please don't reach any conclusion on data given by immitracker as that has only 5% of all the visas they issue and even that is not authenticated by an independent source

It is high time members stop arriving at conclusion based on the tracker
DIBP Data will be 100% accurate


Cheers


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Same is the case with telecom engineers (2633), I have heared or read only abour two people getting in ite and the list shows 23. I dont know how these figures are drawn


I don't think we can make conclusion that everyone who submitted EOI are also members of expatforum. Hence, the numbers that you see doesn't represent only the forum members who got invited.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The figure of 2 that you have is I suspect from the forum members posts and immitracker
> 
> There is a whole world outside which does not,post on the forum or immitracker
> 
> ...


What do you think are the chances for non pro rata occupation, will they invite basis DOE or points??


----------



## sebolcat (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi all,

How about Electronics Engineer, 189, 65 Points, submitted 31.07.2017? Would you like to give me your opinions about how would I receive the invitation?

Thanks,


----------



## AusAsia (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello there

Since the ceilings are out, I would like to know if I still stand a chance in this calender year. EOI submitted on March 5th 2017 for 221213 External Auditor with 70 points.

Many Thanks


----------



## l_dm (Jul 17, 2017)

With the occupation ceiling released, when can i expect invite with 60 point in 233311 (non pro rata). EOI : July 21, 2017.

Or is it that there is no hope?


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

l_dm said:


> With the occupation ceiling released, when can i expect invite with 60 point in 233311 (non pro rata). EOI : July 21, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that there is no hope?



Send you invitation, and wait 
Nobody can aver when you will be invited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

l_dm said:


> With the occupation ceiling released, when can i expect invite with 60 point in 233311 (non pro rata). EOI : July 21, 2017.
> 
> Or is it that there is no hope?


Probably in August or September round

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## avnashishgupta (Aug 2, 2017)

The latest Skill Select Ceiling CAP doesn't reflect the quota for anzsco code 262112 , what does that really mean..??

Is there a way we can check this..??
Another website says there is no ceiling for 2621 ..?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

avnashishgupta said:


> The latest Skill Select Ceiling CAP doesn't reflect the quota for anzsco code 262112 , what does that really mean..??
> 
> Is there a way we can check this..??
> Another website says there is no ceiling for 2621 ..?


If i am not mistaken this category is reflected under Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers

Cheers


----------



## avnashishgupta (Aug 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If i am not mistaken this category is reflected under Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
> 
> Cheers


No its not. It belongs to ICT Security Specialist.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

avnashishgupta said:


> No its not. It belongs to ICT Security Specialist.


I know that but still pretty sure that the invites for this category are shown as advised above

Cheers


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

Just saw 26th july results are updated. 

Weird thing it shows programmer application till date as 1 and BA and SA as 620 which means almost 50% gone.


----------



## avnashishgupta (Aug 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I know that but still pretty sure that the invites for this category are shown as advised above
> 
> Cheers


well thanks a lot for the info.
Can you please suggest where its mentioned..?? If we can find a source I think mystery is solved for a lot of people.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

EOI submitted 19July for 231313 software engineer with 65 points
Please predict the invitation date in this case? Would really appreciate


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> EOI submitted 19July for 231313 software engineer with 65 points
> Please predict the invitation date in this case? Would really appreciate


Under present circumstances, not before next year

Cheers


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi Newbienz

Software Engineer
Eoi : 17/05/2017
Points:65

What's ur prediction for this?when I might get invitation.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Newbienz
> 
> Software Engineer
> Eoi : 17/05/2017
> ...


only towards the end of the year

Cheers


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

jass123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had submitted EOI on Aug'16, 189 -60points ET, what are my chances of getting invitation?
> 
> Thanks..


my guessing, July 2018


----------



## KP (Jun 14, 2016)

Can u please send the link for the result???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kanupriya said:


> Can u please send the link for the result???


which results are you looking for ?

Cheers


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Guys, 

I don't see any reason to put that much hope that the points will go down to 65. And even if it does (big if), the date of effect will be ages. 

Have a look on the occupation ceiling for Accountant 4785, very much higher than last year. BUT, in the first month 478 are filled: looks like they multiplied the 4785 X 10% = 478 (round down function in excel).
They just want to tell accountants: Hey going mates, we need you we love you we increased the ceiling, but sooo many people desperate for us, half the earth population are accountants and have filed EOIs. So go and increase your points to 80 (if you can), we will rip you off through studies, NAATIs, PTEs, Professional Years, Fake Marriages, Pay to Work and many others. 

Same applies to other occupations. You don't have to overrate the migration process and waste you savings. 
Trump said: I will build a wall and Mexicans will pay.
DIBP says: We will make the points 80 and you will pay.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

M.Totti said:


> Guys,
> 
> I don't see any reason to put that much hope that the points will go down to 65. And even if it does (big if), the date of effect will be ages.
> 
> ...


This might sound rude to many but its the truth


----------



## kashifabbas (Jul 13, 2017)

*Occupation Ceiling for 2017-18*

Hello,
I would like to ask a particular question about occupation ceiling just released by DIBP for 2017-18.


An occupation “ICT Security Specialist 262112” moved to MLTSSL by DIBP. That's mean one can apply for 189/489, if I am not wrong. However, when DIBP released occupation ceiling for 2017-18, that particular occupation or that whole group 2621 is missing.


In that scenario, can one still apply for 189/489 positively? I miss clarity here, please advise.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Can any one advise about my case

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> Can any one advise about my case
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


As per trends u will get invite by Oct. or Nov.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> As per trends u will get invite by Oct. or Nov.


What if my points are increased to.70 on 18 august when i complete.my.3 years work exp. plz not i am non prorata

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> What if my points are increased to.70 on 18 august when i complete.my.3 years work exp. plz not i am non prorata
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...



Actually there is a big backlog, may be with 70 in next two/three rounds.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> What if my points are increased to.70 on 18 august when i complete.my.3 years work exp. plz not i am non prorata
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


Most probably in aug if the system will start working the way it used to


----------



## HussainHiader (Nov 13, 2016)

There is some serious issue with the system I believe. Some numbers seem to be highly inaccurate. Electronics engineer, 12 July round, 50 invites were issued. After 26 July round ceiling is showing 216/1000 meaning 166 invites were issued that round and all 70+ points? That seems highly unlikely to me.

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

HussainHiader said:


> There is some serious issue with the system I believe. Some numbers seem to be highly inaccurate. Electronics engineer, 12 July round, 50 invites were issued. After 26 July round ceiling is showing 216/1000 meaning 166 invites were issued that round and all 70+ points? That seems highly unlikely to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


Hi,
They just mixed up the rows. Here is it more accurate..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=2057441735


----------



## kashifabbas (Jul 13, 2017)

*Advise on PTE*



atif1987 said:


> Can any one advise about my case
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


Hi Atif,
Can you advise on getting the higher score on PTE, I need 79+. Last result was L71, R65, S69, W70.


----------



## HussainHiader (Nov 13, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Hi,
> They just mixed up the rows. Here is it more accurate..
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=2057441735


Gosh thanks man i was worried what was going on. How have they not fixed this blunder yet?

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

DIBP has corrected the OC and invite which was goofed up after 26th July result's declaration.

SkillSelect


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Hi there, where does that report comes from with the invites per round? Is it on skillselect? Ta


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Hi there, where does that report comes from with the invites per round? Is it on skillselect? Ta


Yes.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi ,Did anybody got invitation in August 9th round?
Regards,
Bharath

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi,
can someone help me out assessing my degree, I have done advance diploma in network security from tafe and bachelor's in ICT with networking majors. What I want to know is that should I get my degree assessed under computer network professionals (263111) or under ICT Security Specialist (262112). So far I only have 60 points for 189 visa so can someone guide me what should I do?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

AKheraj said:


> Hi,
> can someone help me out assessing my degree, I have done advance diploma in network security from tafe and bachelor's in ICT with networking majors. What I want to know is that should I get my degree assessed under computer network professionals (263111) or under ICT Security Specialist (262112). So far I only have 60 points for 189 visa so can someone guide me what should I do?


263111 or 262112 is depends on your experience, not your degree


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> 263111 or 262112 is depends on your experience, not your degree


Agree. ACS will assess your experince then will (usually) deduct number of years depending on your educational background.

Assess the right occupation tho to avoid getting negative assessment.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

what if I don't have any experience in the field?


----------

